# VERTEX BSO DIVIDING HEAD FOR YOUR MILLING MACHINE



## marcel (Apr 25, 2012)

SPECIAL OFFER!!

 ;D ;D ;D ;D :bow: :bow:

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/230295346111?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------

